# Tackiness, kitsch, and submersible divers.



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Plantella

Oliver Knott does these for specific displays but some of them might be kinda cool to have at home.

I had a crashed WW2 fighter plane in my kids tank all filled up with java fern and moss. Then swapped it out for a dinosaur made of legos. Now they have 2 5 gallon betta tanks with a Tyrannosaurus in one and a Triceratops in the other.

One of the plans was to make a Battle of Endor scene with lego figures which may still happen.

Plastic doesn't necessarily have to look bad. Aquascaping doesn't always have to be serious.

-Charlie


----------



## RiverOtter (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks for the link. Digging that guy's stuff, for sure.


----------



## cheaman (Jan 22, 2009)

Funny! Years ago I had a 70gal full of cichlids and most of the cast of the Empire Strikes Back complete with Millennium Falcon. It was humorous to watch my oscar carry Luke Skywalker around in her mouth chewing on him.
I no longer keep such things in my tank, but still have a strange appreciation when I see this type of setup.


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I have a cannon in my tank. It is just for fun, half the time it is covered in HM and unseen. I also have thought about using the acient looking pillers you can get at petco.

I don't think I would ever want these things to be a large part of my scape though. In a big tank, you could have something barely noticeable. 

I think my cannon for me is just to remind me to not take it so seriously. I often sit infront of my tank for an hour thinking about what I should change. Like anything, it really doesn't come overnight, you just learn as you go and make better tanks/scapes, etc.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Kitsch? Am I thinking of the same one you are, or it's meaning, per-se?


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

For those wondering, Kitsch means:

Kitsch [Ki ch] Noun, art, object or design considered to be in poor taste because of excessive garishness or sentimentality but sometimes appreciated in an ironic or knowing way.


----------



## Anupam (Nov 5, 2008)

I have often thought of trying an urban waterfront tank - bricks, peeling plaster, concrete pipe, broken flowerpots, a crumpled can of coke or two ... maybe even a tattered tire. 

Native fish and crabs would be nice, and mosses and lowlight plants like anubias.


----------



## jflng (Apr 5, 2007)

I don't think it has yet become law that you have to use wood, stone, and plants only. There's nothing wrong with decorating your tank using toys, miniatures, fake plants... Wait, no fake plants. We have to draw a line somewhere.

One of my first planted tanks was complete with Roman pillars. They looked especially nice with Java fern and moss attached to them. I'll probably use these ornaments again one of these days. Knowing what I know now about plants and aquascaping, I could probably create a pretty unique display out of typical, generic crap from the LFS.



RiverOtter said:


> Do whatever you want, right?


Absolutely:thumbsup:

I say toss whatever you want in there. 



RiverOtter said:


> do such things have a place in the _art_ of aquascaping?


They do to me at least.


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

If one person can take a branch and call it a "tree" and make a meadow, I don't see how it is any different than to take a figure and set it under the tree enjoying the meadow. It is your tank, and at the end of the day, you are the one to look at it. I say go for it!


----------



## RiverOtter (Jan 25, 2009)

Yep, Searun, that's the ticket. Nice to meet a fellow Vancouverite (ish) by the way!

Great discussion, guys. I love the idea of playing around with alternate themes. Anupam, that Urban tank sounds awesome, in a mildly depressing sort of way.  

Another thing I've got to deal with now is a massive upgrade in space - My previous attempt at real scaping was confined to a 5.5 gallon. My 25 Gallon shortly followed, but it's less 'scaped' than just heavily planted with everything that'll grow in there.

So when I look at this big empty tank beside me, I'm picturing so many different little diarama I could stuff in there... Like I said, inspiration overload!


----------



## cjp999 (Nov 18, 2008)

I have a couple of ornaments in my tank - a Walrus and a Puffer that burb bubbles. When I first posted pics looking for advice on my aquascaping, a couple of posters advised removing them, but then I got other posters in defense of keeping them. "Not taking it too seriously" was one reason given for keeping them. I was also referred to some Oliver Knott work, which convinced me to keep them. 

Here are some pics:

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=11133&stc=1&d=1230050818

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/attachment.php?attachmentid=15590&stc=1&d=1254953314


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

Anupam said:


> I have often thought of trying an urban waterfront tank - bricks, peeling plaster, concrete pipe, broken flowerpots, a crumpled can of coke or two ... maybe even a tattered tire.


Did someone say bricks?

http://www.plantedtank.net/forums/aquascaping/94238-tank-bricks.html

-Charlie


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Not to hijack, but how do you know of Kitsch, and its meaning? I always considered it to be sorta 'secret' in a way.


----------



## Momotaro (Feb 21, 2003)

> Not to hijack, but how do you know of Kitsch, and its meaning? I always considered it to be sorta 'secret' in a way.


Nothing secretive about the word kitsch. It has been around quite a long time. Perhaps it is something new to you and some of the people in your circle, but be assured, it has been used for a long, long time.

I always kept a little ceramic mermaid in any of my grow outs.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

RiverOtter said:


> A crashed fighter plane, lying on the ocean bed. Sunken African ruins, grown over with creeping mosses and giant swordplants. The hanging gardens of Babylon - complete with multi-tiered substrate.
> 
> Is it simply too corny to merit a serious look? Or are there aquarists out there experimenting with these sort of things?


I think you should go for it!

You don't like it- easy enough to change... :icon_mrgr


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

I'm so excited about this thread.


----------



## RipariumGuy (Aug 6, 2009)

I am not a fan of the scuba divers and such, but I love the idea of a ruin.


----------



## SearunSimpson (Jun 5, 2007)

Momotaro said:


> Nothing secretive about the word kitsch. It has been around quite a long time. Perhaps it is something new to you and some of the people in your circle, but be assured, it has been used for a long, long time.
> 
> I always kept a little ceramic mermaid in any of my grow outs.


Ah, okay. I just had never heard of it before until my friend started a company board company out of an area called Kitsilano, and called it Kitsch. And the definition, I thought was just something he made up, haha. Never knew it was around before.

I think if you had a building or city scape, if you attached moss and the sort, it could eventually look like an abandoned city over grown with ivy, like, out of that movie with Will Smith where he's like the only guy left, or any other zombie movie for that fact.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jan 25, 2009)

Thanks guys! Rather excited to get started, now.



JakeJ said:


> I am not a fan of the scuba divers and such, but I love the idea of a ruin.


Yup, I think that's where my interests lie. I'm currently on the hunt for miniature bricks.

I figure if I build some aquaducts and ziggurats with miniature bricks, then I can actually have different levels of substrate, and not worry so much about waterflow evening it out before everything grows in.

Here're a few pictures I've found for inspiration. What do you guys think?

































Lots to think about! 

Searun - I learned the term way back in art school. It's one of those words you'll find a lot in the world of fashion, design, etc. Never been to your buddy's shop, but I have heard of it. :thumbsup:


----------



## thistly (Dec 17, 2009)

Ooh, a really carefully designed/scaled sunken temple would be so freaking cool!
The underwater temple concept makes me think of tomb raider, as in:


















Speaking of tacky, though it's my dream (I'm not kidding, here) to learn to sculpt, and make a tank featuring this monstrous temple (this horrible thing has been the one poster on my wall since early teenage years, that hasn't been rolled up and put in the garage):








Can't you just see it now? 
It's so ugly, it's awesome. And iconic to metalheads the world over!
Imagine it with an African butterfly fish, crustaceans/invertebrates, a big school of black tetras, black kuhli loaches, and all things creepy (and unsuitable for community tanks)... an eel coming out that creepy mouth like a tongue, ooh and even a bubbler and moving light for that stuff at the top...
And that stuff in the front looks like all the glosso I've tried to grow - stringy and yellow, haha!
It'd be the most heavy metal aquarium, ever 
One day...


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

i would love to see a sepultura themed tank! i had a t-shirt with that album artwork on it way back when...


----------



## mumushummus (Sep 16, 2009)

So the post nuclear war and the ruined towns with zombies themed tanks will win the next aquascaping contests?


----------



## kid creole (Dec 25, 2008)

Momotaro said:


> Nothing secretive about the word kitsch. It has been around quite a long time. Perhaps it is something new to you and some of the people in your circle, but be assured, it has been used for a long, long time.
> 
> I always kept a little ceramic mermaid in any of my grow outs.


In the grand scheme of things, it's a pretty new word in English.


----------



## Church (Sep 14, 2004)

Wow I'd forgotten all about Sepultura. That was the first concert I ever saw in my life, when I was 15 years old... Helmet, Sepultura, and Ministry. What a concert that was!!!

Anyway, my thoughts on this matter are that a certain level of kitsch can be acceptable, but by no means whatsoever is it EVER acceptable to use painted backgrounds and/or fake plants.

Just my 2 cents.


----------



## jreich (Feb 11, 2009)

Church said:


> Wow I'd forgotten all about Sepultura. That was the first concert I ever saw in my life, when I was 15 years old... Helmet, Sepultura, and Ministry. What a concert that was!!!


 never saw sepultura with max but i saw soulfly with slayer and pantera! how could you forget about sepultura... one of the best bands even imo... but i would definatley vote for a run down town or post apocaliptic town if done tastefully. pardon my very bad spelling!


----------



## talontsiawd (Oct 19, 2008)

I think you could do a very cool ruin with just slate. You could either leave it and try to grow moss, or just smash it. 


I don't get why a sunken ruin bothers people but an underwanter tree doesn't. I mean, to me, an underwater tree would be as "corney" as a scuba diver in a tank. Both are fake, one could actually exist, the other can be more faithfully recreated as convincing.

I would love to see some of this done in a huge tank where it is not the focal point, just off to the side somewhere. Like a 12inx12 space in a 120 gallon or something.


----------



## Kittysnax (Dec 8, 2009)

Church said:


> Wow I'd forgotten all about Sepultura. That was the first concert I ever saw in my life, when I was 15 years old... Helmet, Sepultura, and Ministry. What a concert that was!!!
> 
> Anyway, my thoughts on this matter are that a certain level of kitsch can be acceptable, but by no means whatsoever is it EVER acceptable to use painted backgrounds and/or fake plants.
> 
> Just my 2 cents.


 
+1 for Ministry lol!

And just remember, what may be tacky for some people, may be fine for others. While I personally think a tank with screaming neon gravel, jewels, fake neon plants, and bubble chests is possibly the "trialer park" of the tank world, a TON of people like it. I mean if youre doing it for a 6/yo kid, yea make em happy, but someone my age? It would have to be put together VERY well for me to not chuckle at it.

The ideas you are talking about doesnt seem "tacky' at all to me. Would I personally do it? No. But I wouldnt mind seeing it/reading about it. In fact, Id welcome it cause I actually think you are on to somthing! LOL!


----------



## Dollface (Sep 30, 2008)

There was also some guy around here that had a giraffe in his little sisters tank for a while, he took it out and it just wasn't the same afterwards.

Some people might look down on ornaments and figurines, but if you stick a bit of moss on most of them, they could look pretty nice. 

Manzanita and stone isn't immune from looking contrived or cliche either, it all comes down to how you use it.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

I love your "inspiration pics"!

Hey- if you ever find anything that works well for miniature bricks, post it! I was on the hunt for something similar for the wall in my 46gal, and ended up with landscaping pavers I tried to cut down to size... couldn't get them anywhere near as small as I'd have liked to (might have been able to if I'd used a tile saw but I didn't have one handy...)


----------



## elihanover (May 15, 2008)

lauraleellbp said:


> I love your "inspiration pics"!
> 
> Hey- if you ever find anything that works well for miniature bricks, post it! I was on the hunt for something similar for the wall in my 46gal, and ended up with landscaping pavers I tried to cut down to size... couldn't get them anywhere near as small as I'd have liked to (might have been able to if I'd used a tile saw but I didn't have one handy...)


http://theminiaturespage.com/workbench/682648/


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

What about using Legos for the basic shape and covering it with spray foam for texture and then paint and epoxy? Just a thought.


----------



## RiverOtter (Jan 25, 2009)

Elihanover, do you figure that's fish-safe? I'd hate to poison the intended citizens of my underwater ruins. 

Laura, I found these guys online - 

http://www.dollhouseminiatures.com/Outdoor/bricks.htm

http://www.miniature-gardens.com/miniatures/pathways.html

...and was suprised to find that there exists an entire WORLD of miniature gardeners. Heh.

I'm going to hunt around some local craft and gardening spots. Who knows? I may get lucky.


----------



## Guy (Sep 30, 2009)

This is from my Clownfish grow-out tank :biggrin:


----------



## Aubzilla (Mar 2, 2008)

I have a tank with an Easter Island Head, one with a triceratops skull, and one with a Buddha statue. All with plants, of course.The EIH is in a meadow haha, the skull is surrounded by crypts(even has some growing out the eye socket...) and Buddha isn't really scaped yet.


----------



## trackhazard (Aug 24, 2006)

sewingalot said:


> What about using Legos for the basic shape and covering it with spray foam for texture and then paint and epoxy? Just a thought.


Good idea except legos will float. Found that out when I built the lego dinosaur for my kids. Had to weigh down the feet with stainless washers on fishing line.

Lego aircraft carrier that floats

-Charlie


----------



## Syrynx (Dec 20, 2009)

My 46g has a buddha in it and I won't ever take him out. He reminds me everytime I get frustrated with my tank to remember why I keep fish  That and the snails that gather on his head just amuse me to no end. weird, I know.


----------



## Kittysnax (Dec 8, 2009)

Guy said:


> This is from my Clownfish grow-out tank :biggrin:


sorry guys, this pic takes the cake! (seriously) It reminds me of this tank I made when I was younger and had a fishroom. My mom said "All your tanks are so natural looking and pretty..." So...to jack with her I made a 20G Long into my "tacky tank". It had a beer bottle that i put a airstone under so the bubbles came out of the neck, a big glass stone thing that was green (looked like a hunk of glass), screaming red gravel, and of course......a gary the snail ornament from spongebob. I am seriously thinking of putting gary in my planted tank later on, but hed definatly have to be out of the way LOLroud:


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

trackhazard said:


> Good idea except legos will float. Found that out when I built the lego dinosaur for my kids. Had to weigh down the feet with stainless washers on fishing line.
> 
> Lego aircraft carrier that floats
> 
> -Charlie


They do? If I had some, I'd make a red root floater container. That'd be sweet.


----------



## lauraleellbp (Feb 3, 2008)

RiverOtter said:


> http://www.miniature-gardens.com/miniatures/pathways.html


FYI I emailed them to find out if their "miniature brown bricks" are aquarium-safe...


----------



## msc (Mar 10, 2008)

You can also get a lot of good miniatures at model railroad shops


----------



## RiverOtter (Jan 25, 2009)

lauraleellbp said:


> FYI I emailed them to find out if their "miniature brown bricks" are aquarium-safe...


Awesome, Laura. Any word back yet?


----------



## sewingalot (Oct 12, 2008)

I don't know if these little bricks will help, but they are aquarium safe and adorable. Little pricey, though. http://azooaz.com/products/decorations/f1034-brick-small/


----------



## chadly (May 17, 2005)

I've always wanted to do a sewer drain theme complete with cinder blocks, drain tile, various other litter, a beer bottle or two... This would be planted of course.


----------

